# Optimus Mobiles - Forwarding calls



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

I have an Optimus PAYG mobile I use in Portugal. I'd like to be able to set my calls to forward to a friend that lives permanently in Portugal, when I am out of the country. 

I cannot find the settings needed for this on the Optimus website anywhere. Anyone got any ideas please?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

bootsja said:


> I have an Optimus PAYG mobile I use in Portugal. I'd like to be able to set my calls to forward to a friend that lives permanently in Portugal, when I am out of the country.
> 
> I cannot find the settings needed for this on the Optimus website anywhere. Anyone got any ideas please?



It's not on the website it's on your phone in the 'Call Settings' menu. Don't forget that you pay for the diversion at the same rate as if you were making the call


----------



## bootsja (Oct 12, 2010)

Arrrgh! Stunningly obvious...and of course you are right. Thanks Mr Bife.


----------

